# BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

Hallo Küsten-Elite,

bin ja "fast" verdonnert worden den Trööt aufzumachen:q

so soll es sein!

Wir wollen ein neues BMA Treffen zu Pfingsten veranstalten,
wer dabei einfach hier mal melden!
strand steht noch nicht fest und wer wie was mitbringt auch noch nicht.|kopfkrat

*bis jetzt dabei:

**1.    Tewi                                               Bier halb & halb
2.   Simon(e)HH
3.   Schwarzwusel             Grill & Kohle
4.   Stephan G. Pappteller 2x
5.   Sundvogel
6.   Steffen???
7.   PikePauly wat zu spachteln
8.   MacMarco
9.   Andy1608???
10. Gallus
11.xfishbonex
12.Goedoek
13.Ute Grill,Tisch,Kohle
14.DRU???
15.JanS???
16.Wildshark*


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

DABEI !!!!!! #6
Wird ja wohl Pfingssonntag sein ... oder ??
Nen Grill plus Kohle kann ich mitbringen.


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

ich weiß nicht ob samstag oder sonntag 

aber das klären wir noch ab!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Samstag oder Sonntag ist okay bei mir.. nur Pfingstmontag kann ich nicht


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

@ wusel ja wenn dann nur Samstag oder Sonntag!!!

oder beide Tage!#6

Steffen hat auch schon gevotet und natürlich für Fehmarn!


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

und denkt auch alle an eure horniköder!!!!:q:q:q:q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

hi Tewi,

klasse das du die Orga. machst.
Bin dabei!
Kann ja immer mal was dazwischen kommen, werde also auf jeden Fall ca. 14 Tage vorher jegliche Hausarbeit meiden:q

Also schreib mich mal auf die Mitmacherliste - ich bringe 2 x Pappteller mit#t

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Ich wäre auch dabei, aber denkt daran, wenn wir wieder viele sind, dann brauchen wir Platz.

Von daher richtig abstimmen.


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

@ stephan; ja das mit der hausarbeit solltest du so machen nicht das es dir wie georg ergeht:q

@uli; ja was meinst du mit Platz??? war nicht genug platz für alle??|kopfkrat
wo würdest du denn vorschlagen?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Uli hat für Dazendorf gestimmt - ist auch nicht schlecht.
Da haben früher die "Mike Fish - Treffen" stattgefunden.

Könnte mir auch gefallen wenn der Wind stimmt und Pfingsten könnten eventuell schon Meeräschen und ganz sicher Hornhechte da sein.

Fehmarn hat eben den Vorteil das man schnell mal die Seite wechseln kann.

Übrigens: Wie kommt man jetzt nach Dazendorf?
Habe gesehen der Abbieger ist wech|kopfkrat

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

tja ich glaube dann sollten wir uns nochmal absprechen, je nachdem wieviele wir werden!|bla:


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Ich hab für Fehmarn gestimmt 
für mich ist aber auch DZ i.O.

Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muß, bin ich dabei, ist noch nicht 100%ig raus.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Dazendorf wäre auch Kembs bzw. Johannistal. In der Rinne zwischen DZ und KBS stehen immer Fische und wenn es auflandig ist, dann auch im Mai durchaus Mefos. Fehmarn ist sicher prima, aber Pfingsten? Schauen wir doch mal woher der Wind weht und entscheiden uns ganz entspannt. Das liegt alles so nah beieinander, dass wir ziemlich flexibel sein können.


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Eben, man kann sogar wieder McDoof in Burg als Treffpunkt ausmachen, nach DZ sind es bloß 20km wenn der Wind richtig steht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Sehe ich auch so. Für den einen oder anderen wäre es dann blöd, weil er etwas Extrastrecke fahren würde - wenn ich so nachdenke, eigentlich für alle ausser dir - aber da sind wir superflexibel. Wir stimmen uns dann kurz im Ältestenrat ab und fertig ist die Entscheidung.


----------



## macmarco (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Ich wäre auch für Dazendorf... Aber mir soll auch Fehmarn recht sein... Wasser ist ja nun überall


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Schön dass der Thread läuft.
Ich komm natürlich auch mit.


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Alternativ könnte man sich in Heiligenhafen Treffen am Parkplatz am Binnensee...

Von da aus kann man an alle möglichen Strände "ausschwärmen"


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Oder bei der grossen Aral Tankstelle vor der Brücke!
Da könnte man sogar frühstücken.


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

frühstücken hört sich gut an @Gerrit!!!!
samstag oder sonntag?
oder sogar beide Tage?
wer bringt noch was mit?


----------



## SimonHH (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

tach liebe gemeinde...|wavey:

hm...hab grad mit meiner chefin gesprochen und fürn samstach dat OK bekommen.
wäre sehr schön,wenn wir aufn samstach nach fehmarn oder dazendorf zum mefoverscheuchen fahren.


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

klar simon(e) das machen wir doch glatt!!!! grins


----------



## Andy1608 (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Moin moin


Mich kannst schon mal mit Drei ? eintragen
Weiß nicht ob ich da zur Nacht Schicht muss |kopfkrat


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

nix nachtschicht andi du kommst zum BMA|krach:


----------



## SimonHH (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> 
> Mich kannst schon mal mit Drei ? eintragen
> Weiß nicht ob ich da zur Nacht Schicht muss |kopfkrat




wenn ich mich nu nich verzählt habe...und nix dazwischen kommt...haste frei :m


----------



## Andy1608 (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nu nich verzählt habe...und nix dazwischen kommt...haste frei :m




Simönchen,wenn du zählst dann kann es nur was werden:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wasser ist ja nun überall


 Echt ?|bigeyes? Woher weist Du dat denn ? |supergri


----------



## SimonHH (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> klar simon(e) das machen wir doch glatt!!!! grins





na aber hoffentlich,rene 

und denk an besatz...:q


----------



## Andy1608 (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



SimonHH schrieb:


> na aber hoffentlich,rene
> 
> und denk an besatz...:q





Besatz|kopfkrat aber nicht wieder die kleinen die das Blech nicht finden,weil sie die Augen noch zu haben#h
So bin raus,muß zur Schicht#h


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

schon den ganzen tag teleniert wegen besatz simone! und was soll ich sagen, geht alles seinen gang!!!!


----------



## SimonHH (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> schon den ganzen tag teleniert wegen besatz simone! und was soll ich sagen, geht alles seinen gang!!!!





na...das ischa gaaanz akkurat.#6 


...nu fehlt mir nur noch ne bescheidene 70er mefo


----------



## nemles (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Bin diesmal nicht dabei. Komme Pfingsten erst aus Norge zurück.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



nemles schrieb:


> Komme Pfingsten erst aus Norge zurück.


 Denn passt dat doch :q


----------



## nemles (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Denn passt dat doch :q



Dann drückt mir meine Holde gleich den Überweisungsschein in die Klapse in die Hand.:q


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

ach was nemles komm mit und mit dem schein zünden wir den grill an!!!!:vik:


----------



## nemles (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

:q:q:q Das hätte Anglerstil.:q:q:q

Da ich aber erst Sonntag Abend zurück komme, ausladen, aufräumen und auch noch eheliche Verpflichtungen erledigen muß/darf/will....:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann drückt mir meine Holde gleich den Überweisungsschein in die Klapse in die Hand.:q


 Ach Tom !! So schlimm ist dat da garnicht..... Andy ist ja auch fast jedentag da hast also immer ein zum Fachsimpeln |supergri


----------



## SimonHH (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

und ganz ehrlich,tom...

...sind wir nicht alle n bischen bluna?


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

@Tewi
Ich bringe auch auf jeden Fall was mit zum spachteln und/oder trinken, da mach ich aber ne zeitnahe Meldung. Das ist mir noch zu lange hin, da kann ich mental gar nicht mit um.


----------



## pj6000 (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Pfingsten|kopfkrat Hmmm da war doch was?
Achja! Fahr ich mit meiner kleinen Familie für 2 Wochen hoch nach Fehmarn. 
Wenn ihr das Treffen am So. macht und rein zufällig dann auch auf Fehmarn...komm ich vorbei!


----------



## SimonHH (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Pfingsten|kopfkrat Hmmm da war doch was?
> Achja! Fahr ich mit meiner kleinen Familie für 2 Wochen hoch nach Fehmarn.
> Wenn ihr das Treffen am So. macht und rein zufällig dann auch auf Fehmarn...komm ich vorbei!





nich So....SA


----------



## Nolfravel (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Moin,

Pfingsten?
War auch bei mir was, leider nicht bei euch in der Nähe.
Fahr mit Familie 3 Tage nach Zingst, hab aber auch beschlossen, da 3 Tage Mefo-Angeln zu gehen.Vllt. sogar mit Erfolg^^

Ich versuch auf jeden Fall auch mal mitzukommen,(wenn keiner was dagegen hat, bin ja erst 14), bräucht nur jemanden der mich mitnimmt.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

alles klar gerrit ich vermerk das mal....

hat einer den kranken von lolland schon gesehen?


----------



## gallus (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Seid gegrüszt edle Silberjäger!

Wenn ein Silberknappe ein Tunier plant,
sollte er doch den Anstand haben,
seinem Lehrmeister(einem wahrlich edlem Ritter#h),
eine Einladung zu schicken!!


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

edler ritter habe dir eine einladung per SMS geschickt.
ich enschuldige mich für mein unholdes auftreten oh Herr|rotwerden


----------



## gallus (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Sei es ihm vergeben!#6

Mein Tel lag wieder zu lang im Autowagen..


----------



## nemles (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Habt Ihr einen gesoffen oder sind die Forellenritter ansteckend???


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

ansteckend tom!!!!!


----------



## nemles (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> ansteckend tom!!!!!



So mögen sie weit von mir weichen,
nicht das Laute von der gleichen,
es wagen anzustecken mich,
mit dieser Redegicht.



ups...


----------



## gallus (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Hinfort mit ihm,vom edlen Kreise,
geweiht werden eh keine Greise!


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Den Schnaps an dem ihr heute auch gelabet, bringt ihr mit zum Mefo-Feste.
Sowas möcht ich wohl auch probieren.


----------



## gallus (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

So soll er sich dem Kreis erweisen,
und sein Würdigkeit beweisen!


----------



## gallus (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Das war jetzt echt hohl!!


----------



## nemles (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Da Euch als Jungpund die Ehre nicht gebührt,
zu weihen Edle Greise,
Bin ich gar völlig ungerührt,
Mich dünkst nach andere Preise.



Ätsch.


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

ohhhhhhh man!!!!


----------



## gallus (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Ziehe mich mich untertänigst zurück!


----------



## SimonHH (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

der meforitter sich nimmt einen mefoglitterblinker...der glitter so garnix taugt,er dem händler aufs auge haut.
doch die mefo,dick und rund sich den simonblinker reinzieht in ihrem schlund.




...ich bin wahnsinnig.völlig normal! :vik:


----------



## gallus (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Mittwochs ist wohl allgemeiner Schnapstag?


----------



## nemles (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Dann müßten alle Händler in Norddeutschland z.Zt. mit Feilchen rumlaufen :q


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Mittwochs ist wohl allgemeiner Schnapstag?




BERGFEST gallus


----------



## nemles (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Mittwochs ist wohl allgemeiner Schnapstag?



Du hast doch angefangen mit dieser komischen Sprache...#h


----------



## SimonHH (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



nemles schrieb:


> Du hast doch angefangen mit dieser komischen Sprache...#h





genau...nähmelich :q


----------



## xfishbonex (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

FEHMARN 
bin dabei #6lg andre


----------



## goeddoek (11. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> alles klar gerrit ich vermerk das mal....
> 
> hat einer den kranken von lolland schon gesehen?





Jepp - heut' morgen beim rasieren   |supergri |supergri

Schönen Dank bei dieser Gelegenheit für die Genesungswünsche.

Der Onkel von Lolland ist zu 99 % dabei :vik::vik:

Obwohl Pfingsten ja eher für Hornies und Multen geeignet ist. Oder machen wir Nachtangeln #c


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

@Rene !! 
Schreib mal Ute die Gute mit inne Liste.....


----------



## DRU (12. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Terminlich wirds für mich im Mai relativ eng, da ich dann mitten in der MTB Saison stecke, aber setzt mich erstmal mit auf die Liste. Ich probiers hinzu kriegen:m. Möchte auch mal Hornies fangen......#h


----------



## Tewi (12. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

so Liste ist akuallisiert...!

@georg: ich weiß nicht ob wir Nachtangeln machen, aber ich werde wohl ein wenig länger bleiben denn es ist ja Samstag und zudem noch Pfingsten!


----------



## Andy1608 (12. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Moin Mädelś

Wenn Ihr weiter son dumm Tüch schnackt,werde ich nen paar Jacken mit Ärmel nach hinten mitbringen#h
Habe noch genug Platz in der "Geschlossenen"


----------



## Tewi (12. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

moin andy,

warum das denn gestern war doch schnapstag!!!!

(Bergfest!)


----------



## Andy1608 (12. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> moin andy,
> 
> warum das denn gestern war doch schnapstag!!!!
> 
> (Bergfest!)




Dann Mache ich ab nächsten Montag die ganze Woche Schnappś Tag:m
So bin dann mal wech ne Runde Pennen:q


----------



## SimonHH (12. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Mädelś
> 
> Wenn Ihr weiter son dumm Tüch schnackt,werde ich nen paar Jacken mit Ärmel nach hinten mitbringen#h
> Habe noch genug Platz in der "Geschlossenen"




...bist ja auch der beste kunde da


----------



## Andy1608 (13. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...bist ja auch der beste kunde da




Ich wull die wat,von wegen bester Kunde#d Werde dich Einsacken,dann wirst du mein bester Kunde#h


----------



## SimonHH (13. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Ich wull die wat,von wegen bester Kunde#d Werde dich Einsacken,dann wirst du mein bester Kunde#h





:q...


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Moinsen Mädels...

Also bei mir geht's nur am Samstag, Sonntag hallt in meinen Ohren der Ruf der Arbeit... ;-)


----------



## SimonHH (14. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

hallo? warum is hier noch licht an?|bigeyes geht ja gar nich...#d



strom is teuer...deswegen:





*LICHT...AUS!!!*


----------



## Tewi (14. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

wie licht aus das bleibt schön an hier!!!!:r


----------



## SimonHH (14. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> wie licht aus das bleibt schön an hier!!!!:r




denkste,zuckerpuppe...strom sparen is angesagt.



also....





*LICHT...AUS!!!*


----------



## Tewi (14. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

nix zuckerpuppe!!!!!! lich bleibt an bis zum treffen!!!!


----------



## SimonHH (14. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> nix zuckerpuppe!!!!!! lich bleibt an bis zum treffen!!!!





is ja noch lang hin...deswegen:







*LICHT... AUS!!!*  :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Man müsst Ihr Langeweile haben....#d |supergri


----------



## SimonHH (14. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Man müsst Ihr Langeweile haben....#d |supergri




wat willst machen...is doch tote hose hier...


----------



## Andy1608 (15. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



SimonHH schrieb:


> is ja noch lang hin...deswegen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin moin


Dat Treffen hätte früher sein können,denn ende Mai werden wir gut mit den Hornpiepen zu tun haben:q
Anfang mitte April wäre noch ne gute zeit für Mefoś#6
Dann würde hier auch keine lange weile aufkommen#h


----------



## SimonHH (15. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> 
> Dat Treffen hätte früher sein können,denn ende Mai werden wir gut mit den Hornpiepen zu tun haben:q
> ...





jup...da hast recht,andy...:m

mal kucken,was die anderen sagen...#c
n termin so um ostern rum wäre doch ne idee...oder?! |kopfkrat


----------



## Andy1608 (15. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



SimonHH schrieb:


> jup...da hast recht,andy...:m
> 
> mal kucken,was die anderen sagen...#c
> n termin so um ostern rum wäre doch ne idee...oder?! |kopfkrat




Moin moin


Ostern fällt genau in meiner Dienst woche#d
Die Woche danache wäre dann schon er wat:q


----------



## SimonHH (15. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> 
> Ostern fällt genau in meiner Dienst woche#d
> Die Woche danache wäre dann schon er wat:q





joa...is recht.:m


----------



## xfishbonex (15. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> 
> Dat Treffen hätte früher sein können,denn ende Mai werden wir gut mit den Hornpiepen zu tun haben:q
> ...


wo hornpieper sind sind auch mefos |supergriund paar hornpieper an der leichten rute schockt doch auch #6z.b fliegenpeitsche 
lg andre


----------



## Andy1608 (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wo hornpieper sind sind auch mefos |supergriund paar hornpieper an der leichten rute schockt doch auch #6z.b fliegenpeitsche
> lg andre




Moin moin


Das Problem ist ganz einfach,die Chance eine Mefo zu fangen ist bei zich tausend Horniś ist so etwas von gering
Aber mir soll es recht sein Ich angel auch sehr gerne Horniś


----------



## Tewi (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

dann kommen wenigstens mal nen paar fische raus @andy!!!!


----------



## Andy1608 (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> dann kommen wenigstens mal nen paar fische raus @andy!!!!




Brauch die dinger eh nur als Köderfetzen:q
Und abnehmer habe ich auch genug:q


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Kann das BMA mal einer übersetzen. Habe schon die ganze Zeit gegrübelt. |kopfkrat 

Bader Meinhof Anfänger

Brandungsmeerforellenangler 

Belly Meerforellen Angler.

Ja wat den nu?


----------



## Tewi (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

*B*oardis-*M*eerforellen-*A*ngeln....!#6


----------



## macmarco (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

*B*ekloppte *M*achen *A*ngeln


----------



## Tewi (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

ja oder so marco!!!!!:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

*B*etreutes* M*arco *A*ngeln  :q:q:q


----------



## Wildshark (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Pfingsten hört sich gut an !
Bitte um Eintragung in die Betreuerliste von Marco !!:m
Das schafft der Onkel aus Dänemark eh nicht alleine !!

Torsten#h


----------



## macmarco (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Bitte um Eintragung in die Betreuerliste von Marco !!:m
> Das schafft der Onkel aus Dänemark eh nicht alleine !!
> 
> Torsten#h


Hey, hey, hey... erst helfe ich dir mit deinem riiiiieesen Fang gestern und nu so... Das sind mir die liebsten ...tz tz tz


----------



## Wildshark (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Zusammen bekommen wir dann diesmal die ganz ganz großen Bäume an Land!!!!


----------



## SimonHH (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Zusammen bekommen wir dann diesmal die ganz ganz großen Bäume an Land!!!!





...treibholzangler


----------



## macmarco (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Aber man kann sagen wat man will... C&R haben wir doch klasse gemacht oder net???


----------



## gallus (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Aber man kann sagen wat man will... C&R haben wir doch klasse gemacht oder net???



Da habt ihr schon mal was an der Angel und
setzt auch noch zurück?

Hut ab!|rolleyes


----------



## macmarco (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Da habt ihr schon mal was an der Angel und
> setzt auch noch zurück?
> 
> Hut ab!|rolleyes


Bäume sind doch auch Lebewesen :c:c:c und haben ein Recht auf Leben :q:q:q


----------



## gallus (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

War er etwa braun gefärbt?
Dann versteh ich das natürlich..:q


----------



## macmarco (16. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Richtig.... Braun und noch echt schlank....


----------



## Andy1608 (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> *B*oardis-*M*eerforellen-*A*ngeln....!#6




Moin moin


Wenn der Tag dann rum ist,wird der Name geändert in BHA:m
H = Horniś


----------



## Tewi (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

oki andy das machen wir dann so!!!

@wildshark bis du denn nun dabei??? soll ich dich in die lise eintragen???


----------



## JanS (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Wenn ich bis dahin alles zusammen habe, würde ich auch gerne dabei sein denke ich. Also vermerkt mich bitte einmal mit einem "?" hinter dem Namen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Tewi (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

alles klar Jan is schon passiert!!!!#6


----------



## macmarco (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> @wildshark bis du denn nun dabei??? soll ich dich in die lise eintragen???


Meinst du nicht, dass es der Lise weh tut, wenn du ihn in ihr eintragen sollst????|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## JanS (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Sacht ma Jungs, kann es sein das Pfingsten nicht schon längst der Hornhecht vor Ort ist und könnt mir dann jemand n paar Heringe mitbringen  ? Grüne gibt es in Bremen immer so schlecht oder ich geh zum falschen Fischladen ...


----------



## Tewi (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

da ist der horni mit sicherheit da!
steht hier auch schon in diesem "fred", hättest aufmerksam gelesen!
heringe mitbringen sieht bei mir schlecht aus!
die hornis kannste auch auf blech fangen!#6


----------



## gallus (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> da ist der horni mit sicherheit da!
> steht hier auch schon in diesem "fred", hättest aufmerksam gelesen!
> heringe mitbringen sieht bei mir schlecht aus!
> die hornis kannste auch auf blech fangen!#6




Heringe und Blech könnt ihr getrost zu Hause lassen;
falls ich dabei bin,bringe ich den Superduperhorniköder
für die ganze Mannschaft mit!|bla:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Heringe und Blech könnt ihr getrost zu Hause lassen;
> falls ich dabei bin,bringe ich den Superduperhorniköder
> für die ganze Mannschaft mit!|bla:


|bigeyes Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie der denn aussieht.|supergri


----------



## gallus (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Sei gespannt wie er sich anfühlt!


----------



## SimonHH (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Sei gespannt wie er sich anfühlt!




...


----------



## gallus (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Oha,
sowas kann ja nur aus HH kommen!|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Oha,
> sowas kann ja nur aus HH kommen!|rolleyes




...:q


----------



## Tewi (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

na Gallus da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen!|kopfkrat


----------



## Wildshark (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



tewi schrieb:


> oki andy das machen wir dann so!!!
> 
> @wildshark bis du denn nun dabei??? Soll ich dich in die lise eintragen???


jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tewi (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

schon erledigt @WS


----------



## Wildshark (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



tewi schrieb:


> schon erledigt @ws


danke


----------



## macmarco (17. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

@Sharky: Dann kannst den neuen Schusskopf glatt mal ohne Wind testen an der Küste


----------



## Schwarzwusel (18. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Sharky: Dann kannst den neuen Schusskopf glatt mal ohne Wind testen an der Küste


 Anner Küste ??? Da kommt Sharky garnicht mit klar.. 
da sind keine Bäume. |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (18. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Moin!

ich werd auf jeden Fall das Belly mitbringen, da ich auch bis Sonntag bleibe muss ich aber nicht unbedingt Samstag damit los.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Wird auch mal Zeit für ne Jungfernfahrt Gerrit! #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Moinsen,

ist das jetzt raus? Samstag?
... oder doch Sonntag?

Tewi sach doch mal |kopfkrat

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Pikepauly (18. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Also wenn unser Date Samstag ist kann ich erst nachmittags.
Wäre mir aber egal, weil wenn das Wetter so ist wie wir es uns wünschen, wir bestimmt bis 21 Uhr angeln könnten.

Und Sonntag bin ich dann sowieso noch da.


----------



## Tewi (18. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

also das BMA findet Samstag statt da einige sonntag nicht können oder was mit der fam vorhaben! wer bis sonntag bleiben will kein problem.  müßt dann nur wegen unterkunft schaun!

ich für meinen teil weiß noch nicht genau, aber würde schon gern bis sonntag bleiben! mal sehen wie ich das geregelt bekomme.|supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Samstag geht bei mir, Sonntag is' nicht, da ruft die Pflicht...











































An der Arbeit, nicht was Ihr Ferkel wieder denkt


----------



## Pikepauly (19. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Ach so Steffen.

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, dass kann man doch mal eben zwischendurch machen.


----------



## Tewi (27. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

so nochmal hochgeholt damit andere auch noch mitmachen können!!!!#h#h#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Anner Küste ??? Da kommt Sharky garnicht mit klar..
> da sind keine Bäume. |supergri



Tja, kommt er doch ....

... naja, bei den Guides ist es schon schwer am Fisch vorbei zu angeln :vik:

Gruß Stephan

P.S.: Soll natürlich nur uns anderen zu Motivation für Pfingsten dienen!!


----------



## Wildshark (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Anner Küste ??? Da kommt Sharky garnicht mit klar..
> da sind keine Bäume. |supergri


Ja das dachte ich und schon war der Gedanke verflogen!!
Samstag war der Tag an dem ich dann die beiden schönen Mefos fangen konnte!!!
Die ersten auf meiner Fliegenrute!!

Die Maße sind 44cm und 64cm !!!!!:vik::vik:

Das Lachen mußte heute erst operativ entfernt werden!!! 

Freu mich auf die Nächste!!!


----------



## Tewi (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

petri zum schönen ostseesilber....


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

werde versuchen am samstag frei zu bekommen:vik:
will auch mal mit ner wilden horde im wasser planschen


----------



## gallus (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

@Sharky

Dickes Petri von mir!!!
Hast sie vom weiszen Hai aus gefangen?,oder standesgemäsz vom 
Strand aus gepflückt?


----------



## goeddoek (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Moin Gallus #h


Standesgemäß mit Fliege auf der Insel der Glückseligen gefangen 

Ich durfte großzügiger Weise keschern  :q :q


----------



## gallus (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Achso!
Mit nem Ass im Ärmel fischt´s sich wirklich leichter..#6


----------



## SimonHH (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

wat tu ich da ma lesen tun? |bigeyes 

thorsten hat doppelt gepunktet? wie klasse issn das? 

digges petri #6


----------



## macmarco (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Möönsch Sharky.. das freut mich wirklich für dich!!! Das hast du echt verdient  Petri!!!!!!

Na dann wollen wir mal schauen, was ich dieses We so auf Lolland machen kann  

(Wenn der Guide noch nen Ass im Ärmel hat)


----------



## Wildshark (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Habt dank für die Glückwünsche!!!

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Erstaunlich war das ich nicht ein Baum hatte, noch nicht mal einen kleinen!!!
:m


----------



## goeddoek (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> (Wenn der Guide noch nen Ass im Ärmel hat)




Ich werde mein Bestes tun, Lüdden :m


----------



## macmarco (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Erstaunlich war das ich nicht ein Baum hatte, noch nicht mal einen kleinen!!!
> :m


Neeee, ist klar.... stehen ja auch soooooooooo viele im Wasser davon, dass man nicht mal mehr das Wasser sieht vor lauter Bäumen :vik:


----------



## Wildshark (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Der Onkel aus Dk hat auch schön das Netz gehalten!


----------



## macmarco (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Hattest keine Hand mehr frei???  Stimmt aber, dass haben wir auch gar net geübt mit dir


----------



## Wildshark (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

war uffjerekt!!
Das wäre dann bestimmt in die Hose gegangen!
Und bei der Mefo wäre ich dann auch bis Fünen hinterher geschwommen!!|supergri

Und der Onkel aus DK hätte dann den Retter benachrichtigen müßen!!!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. März 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Schönes Ding Sharky !!!! Glückwunsch.#6#6#6


----------



## Ute (3. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## Ute (5. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Ich bringe, wie beim letzten mal, wieder den Schwenkgrill, Grillkohle und den kleinen Tisch mit. #6
Und diesmal sollte jeder seinen Teller und Besteck selber mitbringen. :q
Wer bringt noch ne kleine Schüssel Salat mit und noch mehr Grillkohle??


----------



## Andy1608 (11. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Moin Rene


Bin leider raus
Habe zu viel auf den Zettel bekommen und keine zeit zum angeln:c
Das letzte ding wird wohl am 9.5 werden,dann nur noch spontan:q


----------



## JanS (14. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

So ich kann mich nun anmelden  Wird schon gehen. Hab mir nun Watsachen gekauftet und war auch schon 10 Tage erfolglos auf Fehmarn und Festland unterwegs  ... Heute ist mein erster arbeitstag ... ich glaube ich brauch einen Job in SH  ...


----------



## Wildshark (15. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Rene
> 
> 
> Bin leider raus
> ...


Wie Du nicht dabei!
Man dann sehe ich dich ja immer noch nicht wieder!!!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Andy1608 (20. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Wie Du nicht dabei!
> Man dann sehe ich dich ja immer noch nicht wieder!!!
> 
> Gruß
> Torsten




Moin Torsten


Das Wetter ist wieder offen und mein Freundes und Bekanntenkreis ist sehr groß|supergri
Jeder möchte wieder was von mir gemacht haben,ob Haus oder Grundstück
Da kommt das Angeln halt wieder etwas kürzer
Wie gesagt am 9.5. bin ich noch dabei:q


----------



## Wildshark (20. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Torsten
> 
> 
> Das Wetter ist wieder offen und mein Freundes und Bekanntenkreis ist sehr groß|supergri
> ...


Das ist gut!
Dann kann ich Dich ja ein Stückchen mit raus ziehen!!|supergri

Torsten


----------



## macmarco (20. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Das ist gut!
> Dann kann ich Dich ja ein Stückchen mit raus ziehen!!|supergri
> 
> Torsten


Aber bitte mit Vollgas.... Wir brauchen schließlich auch was fürs Auge :m


----------



## Pikepauly (20. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Ich weiss es kommt spät und die Schande ist mit mir..........., aber ich möchte noch mal ein ganz digges Petri an den jungen Mann mit dem "silbernen Doppelpack" aussprechen.
Sauber!!!


----------



## Wildshark (21. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Aber na klar!!
Hebel auf den Tisch und das BB geht mit über 25Knoten über den Teich!

Es sei Dir verziehen!
Dankeeeee!


----------



## gallus (21. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Nabend,

wird das eigentlich ne Ufergeschichte?
Würd lieber gern mein BB aufrödeln..

@Rene,fahre dann auch selbst..


----------



## xfishbonex (21. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wird das eigentlich ne Ufergeschichte?
> Würd lieber gern mein BB aufrödeln..
> ...


denn bringe ich meins auch mit denn kannst du mir das zeigen wie man mit so ein ding rumdaddelt |supergri
lg andre


----------



## Andy1608 (22. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Das ist gut!
> Dann kann ich Dich ja ein Stückchen mit raus ziehen!!|supergri
> 
> Torsten




Moin moin


Ich und im BB
Nein,ich bin auf dem Kutter von Jens#h
Wenn du möchtest,dann können wir dich gerne mit raus ziehen:m
Bin als begleit Person dabei um die BB zu Gaffen#6
Werde zwischen durch auch mal angeln,hoffe ich doch:m


----------



## Tewi (22. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

wie du bist auf´m kutter???


----------



## macmarco (22. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

@Gallus: Wie das BB wässern??? Die Fische fängst du auch vom Ufer aus


----------



## gallus (22. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Gallus: Wie das BB wässern??? Die Fische fängst du auch vom Ufer aus



Moin Marco,
vom Ufer aus wahrscheinlich aber nur Schnäbler,
die sind ja zu dem Zeitpunkt auch gut vertreten.
Ich werde es aber auf -Klasse statt Masse versuchen-|rolleyes!

@Andre
Bei mir lernt man nicht das BB-Fahren,
sondern das -vom BB-Fangen-!!#h


----------



## macmarco (22. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> vom Ufer aus wahrscheinlich aber nur Schnäbler,
> die sind ja zu dem Zeitpunkt auch gut vertreten.
> Ich werde es aber auf -Klasse statt Masse versuchen-|rolleyes!


Dann muss ich ja mein Kajak auch mit nehmen und neben dir fahren, weil bei dir gabs ja Fanggarantie oder wie war das |supergri:m


----------



## SimonHH (22. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

fahrt ihr man alle mit euren bellybooten und kajaks...freu ich mich drauf


----------



## gallus (22. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann muss ich ja mein Kajak auch mit nehmen und neben dir fahren, weil bei dir gabs ja Fanggarantie oder wie war das |supergri:m



Für BellyKapitäne geb ich gern ne Garantie,
Kajakfahrer verlier ich(bei Wind) immer so schnell aus den Augen.


----------



## macmarco (22. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Für BellyKapitäne geb ich gern ne Garantie,
> Kajakfahrer verlier ich(bei Wind) immer so schnell aus den Augen.


Verstehe ich gar nicht...ach du meinst, weil sie so schnell unterwegs sind auf den Weg Richtung Fisch?? Stimmt, du brauchst ja auch 30 min. länger als ich, da kommt die Länge wieder zum Spiel, statt die Breite...:g

Aber Schieter, ich bring sonst zur not auch mein BB mit


----------



## gallus (22. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



SimonHH schrieb:


> fahrt ihr man alle mit euren bellybooten und kajaks...freu ich mich drauf



He Simon,
was nützt einem das dickste Rohr,
wenn man nicht mit umgehen kann!|supergri


----------



## gallus (22. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Verstehe ich gar nicht...ach du meinst, weil sie so schnell unterwegs sind auf den Weg Richtung Fisch?? Stimmt, du brauchst ja auch 30 min. länger als ich, da kommt die Länge wieder zum Spiel, statt die Breite...:g
> 
> Aber Schieter, ich bring sonst zur not auch mein BB mit



Hmm,
klar seit ihr schneller am Fisch,aber auch schneller wieder weg.

Wie wär´s mit nem kleinen Duell?
Gallus mit BB gegen Marco mit BB;oder
Gallus mit BB gegen Marco mit Kajak?

Dann sollte es aber auf edlere Fische gehen..#6
Nimmst du an?


----------



## macmarco (22. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Wie wär´s mit nem kleinen Duell?
> Gallus mit BB gegen Marco mit BB;oder
> Gallus mit BB gegen Marco mit Kajak?
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... gib mir mal nen Tag Bedenkzeit  Werde mir das mal durchden Kopf gehen lassen, was heißt denn auch edlere Fische?? Du weißt aber schon, wenn ich mit Jak fahre, dass ich den Vorteil des Schleppens habe, oder???|supergri


----------



## gallus (22. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Klar bekommst du die Bedenkzeit!

Du hättest übrigens keinen Vorteil wegen des Schleppens,
mein Boot und ich können das auch sehr gut!:q


----------



## Andy1608 (23. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> wie du bist auf´m kutter???




Halt auf dem Kutter zum BB jagen:m


----------



## SimonHH (23. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> He Simon,
> was nützt einem das dickste Rohr,
> wenn man nicht mit umgehen kann!|supergri



moment,mein hübscher...ich kann auch noch anders


----------



## gallus (23. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Oho!

Du wirst jetzt auch staunen!!|bla:

Ich kann und darf das Ding auch bedienen!#6


----------



## gallus (23. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

@ Simon

Ich kann und darf das Ding leider doch nicht bedienen(Verwechslung).
Der Papa vom Opa durfte und muszte das aber.|kopfkrat

Wenn ich wüszte,wie ich das Gerät auf´s BB kriegen würde,
hätten wir viel mehr Platz am Strand..:vik:


----------



## SimonHH (23. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> @ Simon
> 
> Ich kann und darf das Ding leider doch nicht bedienen(Verwechslung).
> Der Papa vom Opa durfte und muszte das aber.|kopfkrat
> ...



:q...#6

ich überleg mir wat :m


----------



## macmarco (23. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> @ Simon
> 
> Ich kann und darf das Ding leider doch nicht bedienen(Verwechslung).



War klar das du nicht so nen Rohr bedienen kannst :q:q:q:q


----------



## JanS (24. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Guten Tag,

nach Mittwoch abend, muss ich nun leider absagen. Ich hoffe das ich noch Karten für Berlin bekomme und so das Pokalfinale verfolgen kann ! Allerdings werde ich mich am 16.05 mal auf den Weg machen (Samstag!) Hat jemand lust von euch sich irgendwo zu treffen?

und dann hätt ich auch noch eine Frage *g* lohnt sich die 1 Juni Woche noch auf Hornhecht? Oder schon wieder vorbei der spaß?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Andy1608 (25. April 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



JanS schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> nach Mittwoch abend, muss ich nun leider absagen. Ich hoffe das ich noch Karten für Berlin bekomme und so das Pokalfinale verfolgen kann ! Allerdings werde ich mich am 16.05 mal auf den Weg machen (Samstag!) Hat jemand lust von euch sich irgendwo zu treffen?
> 
> ...





Moin Jan


Den Horni kannst du getrost im Juni noch fangen|supergri
Der hält sich ganz wacker an der Küste:c


----------



## Tewi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

so leute das treffen rückt immer näher und der tewi hat schon kribbeln in den händen!!!!
hoffe es bleibt alles so wie abgesprochen....
freu mich auf nen geiles angeln mit euch!!!!!#h


----------



## SimonHH (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> tewi hat schon kribbeln in den händen!!!!




eindeutig durchblutungsstörungen...geh doch ma angeln


----------



## SimonHH (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Tewi schrieb:


> Hallo Küsten-Elite,
> 
> bin ja "fast" verdonnert worden den Trööt aufzumachen:q
> 
> ...




tja...nu haben wa den salat...ich muß meine teilnahme nach tewi leider auch absagen.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Moin !! 

Bin leider aus zeitlichen Gründen raus aus der Nummer..

Schade !!! Kann man nix bei machen. 
Wünsche Euch aber viel Spass und dicke Trutten (und Hornis )


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Wann ist das denn jetzt? Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Hhm!
Samstag dachte ich???


----------



## SimonHH (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hhm!
> Samstag dachte ich???




richtig gedacht,gerrit


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Samstag habe ich ein Relegationsspiel in Delmenhorst. Ich vermute, dass die Veranstaltung eh ausfällt.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Wie fällt aus???
Dann bin ich ja alleiniger Veranstalter.
Den Strand kann ich dann ja selbst aussuchen oder muss ich dann nach Fehmarn?


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Samstag bin ich raus.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Hhm, mal abwarten was hier noch so passiert.


----------



## goeddoek (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wie fällt aus???
> Dann bin ich ja alleiniger Veranstalter.
> Den Strand kann ich dann ja selbst aussuchen oder muss ich dann nach Fehmarn?




Na, nu man keine Bange - der Onkel George ist doch bei Dir #h


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Ooch den bin ich ja nicht alleine.
Obwohl der Onkel aus Dänemark vieleicht noch ne Rechnung mit Opa Pauly offen hat.
Steffen muss also auch auf jeden Fall mit und aufpassen.


----------



## Wildshark (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Moin
Samstag ist arbeiten angesagt!
Sorry ich muß passen!!

Sharky


----------



## goeddoek (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Mönsch, Käpt'n Sharky und Uli nicht dabei ?  

Das ist ja schade. Muss ich noch ein paar Lolländer mitbringen, damit Steffen, Gerrit und ich nicht allein sind ? :q


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Wir hatten gehofft der Onkel aus Dänemark bringt Lolländerinnen mit.

Die Mackers ausm Königreich lass mal wo sie sind.


----------



## Wildshark (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Ich Würde ja da mal den Sonntag vorschlagen!!
Da habe ich frei und montag und Dienstag auch!!:vik:
Das ist nun aber auch ein Elend das es auf den Samstag gelegt wurde!


----------



## baydossi (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Mönsch, Käpt'n Sharky und Uli nicht dabei ?
> 
> Das ist ja schade. Muss ich noch ein paar Lolländer mitbringen, damit Steffen, Gerrit und ich nicht allein sind ? :q


  @ Onkel Georg,
Vielleicht sollte noch ein Exil Ostfriese Dich begleiten, damit denn auch auf dich Jemand *AUFPASST*:vik:

MfG Willi|krach:


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

@Willy

Mach mal!


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Ich Würde ja da mal den Sonntag vorschlagen



Ich auch. Wer kann denn Sonntag nicht?


----------



## macmarco (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich auch. Wer kann denn Sonntag nicht?


Iiiiiiiiiich kann net  Montag wäre schöner #6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt Unpassendes schreibe (les mir hier nicht alles durch):
Pfingsten ist doch schon ein Treffen in Fehmarn! Warum hängt ihr euch da nicht dran? Reisender organisiert doch immer was zu Pfingsten!


----------



## Belly_gaga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Moin Leute |wavey:also am montag würde ich auch dabei sein, den Samstag und Sonntag bin ich noch wech 
Schön Gruss noch an alle:vik::vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

bei den tagen sag ich mal lieber tschüß |wavey:schade sonntag oder montag geht garnicht 
lg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Mir ist das wurscht. Da ich ja mit fast allen gerne angel, habe ich auch kein Problem damit Sonntag oder Montag im kleineren Kreis den einen oder andern Fisch zu verhaften.

Samstag bin ich leider beruflich verhindert, das ist manchmal leider so und läßt sich nicht ändern.

Wie gesagt, wer Sonntag lust hat kann sich ja bei mir melden, vielleicht kann man dann abends sich mal richtig kultiviert einen zwitschern... hätte ja auch was. Sozusagen ganz entspannt...


----------



## goeddoek (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Moin Jungs #h

Ich war jetzt anhand der Mehrzahl der Postings vom Samstag ausgegangen. An den anderen tagen habe ich keine Zeit.

Vielleicht sollten wir deshalb so langsam auf einen Nenner kommen :q

Oder machen wir das Samstag und Sonntag und jeder trägt ein ein, wann er kommt ? 

Sagt mal an, Jungs #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

moin küstenangler,
ich muß mich leider ausklinken.

wünsche euch ein schönes event.

wir sehen uns#h

gruß stephan


----------



## macmarco (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir deshalb so langsam auf einen Nenner kommen :q



Joop richtig... So langsam muss ich das auch wissen


----------



## baydossi (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Na Toll Onkel Stephan, 
gerade wegen Dir wollt ich mich einklinken, weil der Onkel von Lolland gesagt hat, den musst du kennenlernen, ist eine eche      Koryphäe  #6und nun sowas#q


Da ist der Onkel aus Flensburg aber ganz schön traurig:c

immer das selbe mit den Jungspunten|evil:

bis da hin Gruß

Willi#h


----------



## goeddoek (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Watt is denn hier nu Leute ? Kein Interesse mehr ? #c


----------



## gallus (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Mahlzeit!

Wo bleibt denn die Orga?
Ist sie vielleicht im Coffee-Shop hängengeblieben?:vik:

Was ist mit meinem Taxi?#h


----------



## macmarco (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Also Leudde, wenn sich nicht langsam mal hier entschieden werden kann, bzw. nicht der Hammer fällt, klinke ich mich aus.... So langsam sollte mal was kommen


----------



## Volker72 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Hallo Leute,
hab das hier verfolgt und wollte euch eigentlich spontan einen Besuch abstatten, da die letzten male immer was zwischengekommen ist und ich nicht konnte. 
Nachdem mir der Onkel von Lolland auch nichts sagen konnte wäre es schön wenn mal jemand von der Organisation was dazu sagen kann. 
Es sind für mich einfach zuviel Kilometer um die für Lau zu fahren ! Ich fänd es schade, weil ich mich richtig drauf gefreut habe euch mal kennenzulernen.

Gruß aus Goslar - Volker


----------



## macmarco (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Auf eine Aussage warten wir auch schon alle 
Aber kommt ja noch nüschts


----------



## Volker72 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Auf eine Aussage warten wir auch schon alle
> Aber kommt ja noch nüschts




Und es kommt noch immer Nichts !
Dann kann und darf man wohl von ausgehen das wohl nichts stattfindet !
Schade, hab gehofft das sich mal jemand meldet der das mit organisiert hat. Aber auf einmal schreibt keiner mehr was und alle sind spurlos verschwunden !

Gruß Volker


----------



## macmarco (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Volker72 schrieb:


> Und es kommt noch immer Nichts !
> Dann kann und darf man wohl von ausgehen das wohl nichts stattfindet !
> Schade, hab gehofft das sich mal jemand meldet der das mit organisiert hat. Aber auf einmal schreibt keiner mehr was und alle sind spurlos verschwunden !
> 
> Gruß Volker


Joop, ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass sich keiner mehr meldet bzw. nichts mehr von der Orga kommt#d
Nunja... Dann klinke ich mich hier mit aus und Belly_gaga ebenfalls!!!!#q


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

komisch komisch komisch 
denn komm mitnach dk |supergrimefos klatschen #6lg andre


----------



## gallus (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Schade,dasz ein BMA-Treffen wegen terminlichen Unstimmigkeiten und mangels desinteressierter Orga platzt!
Das ist ist echt *-SCHLIMM-!!:v

Ich hoffe dasz uns der Herbst/Winter wieder anständige
BMA-Treffen beschehrt!!! #h


*


----------



## macmarco (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Schade,dasz ein BMA-Treffen wegen terminlichen Unstimmigkeiten und mangels desinteressierter Orga platzt!
> Das ist ist echt *-SCHLIMM-!!:v
> 
> Ich hoffe dasz uns der Herbst/Winter wieder anständige
> ...


Ist es auch, aber wat willst machen..#q Die Orga sollte dann wohl jemand anderes übernehmen... #6
Ich weiß auch schon jemanden... Näääääääääää Gallus ??:m


----------



## macmarco (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> komisch komisch komisch
> denn komm mitnach dk |supergrimefos klatschen #6lg andre



Häääää?? wo willst du denn hin??


----------



## gallus (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Nee Du,sorry!
Hab diesen Termin schon umgebaut.
Fahre morgen mit meinen Jungs los...

Wären diese Unstimmigkeiten vor 4Wochen aufgetaucht,
hätt ich jeden einzelnen von Euch persönlich in meine Ecke eingeladen!!:g


----------



## macmarco (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Nee Du,sorry!
> Hab diesen Termin schon umgebaut.
> Fahre morgen mit meinen Jungs los...


Na war ja auch fürs nächste Treffen gemeint so im Herbst #6:m



gallus schrieb:


> Wären diese Unstimmigkeiten vor 4Wochen aufgetaucht,
> hätt ich jeden einzelnen von Euch persönlich in meine Ecke eingeladen!!:g


Jeden??? Ich warte ja immer noch auf meine Einladung #c


----------



## gallus (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

O.K.,
im Herbst geht´s bei mir im Osten allein wegen der Schonzeit schon nicht.:v
Da liegt die Sache in der Hand des Fehmarner Inselvogts..

Wenn´s beliebt,
werde ich gern ein BMA im Frühjahr 2010 in MV organisieren.


----------



## macmarco (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Aber dann müssen wir doch nen Visum beantragen Dit ist ja auch blöd dann 

Ne Spaß.... Nun ist es schonmal vorgemerkt


----------



## gallus (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Tja Marco,
Visum für Holsteiner ist immer schwer zu bekommen!#c
Aber ich werde gern,für die mir ans Herz gewachsenen,
ein gutes Wort bei der hiesigen Stasi-Abteilung einlegen..#6


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Häääää?? wo willst du denn hin??


 nach Als wollen wir #6lg andre


----------



## macmarco (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Tja Marco,
> Visum für Holsteiner ist immer schwer zu bekommen!#c
> Aber ich werde gern,für die mir ans Herz gewachsenen,
> ein gutes Wort bei der hiesigen Stasi-Abteilung einlegen..#6


Gut erzogener Junge!!!!!!:m lernst ja dazu:q


----------



## macmarco (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> nach Als wollen wir #6lg andre


Asoooooo-... na wenn wollte ich wenn vielleicht nach Lolland rüber... Da schwimmen die schöneren Fische und dort leben gaaaaanz liebe Leute :q


----------



## gallus (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> nach Als wollen wir #6lg andre



Fängst du da denn mehr -ALS- hier?:q


----------



## goeddoek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

niemAls |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## gallus (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Wünsche allen,
die sich dieses We trotz all dem anne See treffen,
Petri Heil und viel Spasz!!!


----------



## goeddoek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Dito und gute N8 #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Wünsche allen,
> die sich dieses We trotz all dem anne See treffen,
> Petri Heil und viel Spasz!!!



joo, da schließe ich mich an

gruß stephan


----------



## macmarco (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Wünsch ich dir auch.... 
So ich geh dann mal schlafen.... Guts Nächtle


----------



## Wildshark (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Traurig Traurig

Nicht schön!!

Das ist ja als wenn es Krieg gibt und keiner geht hin!!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



gallus schrieb:


> Tja Marco,
> Visum für Holsteiner ist immer schwer zu bekommen!#c
> Aber ich werde gern,für die mir ans Herz gewachsenen,
> ein gutes Wort bei der hiesigen Stasi-Abteilung einlegen..#6


 denn verrate ich dir auch wer das kondom in dein gesteckt hat 
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergrilg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> denn verrate ich dir auch wer das kondom in dein gesteckt hat
> |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergrilg andre



??? Wo bist Du denn schon wieder unterwegs ??? Du sollst ans Wasser und nicht auffe Reeperbahn 

Haste eigentlich Deine Fliegenbox wiedergefunden?

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Moin Männers,
schade, daß sich das so zerschlagen hat hier...

Ich war die letzten zwei Wochen ja auch nicht im Lande und konnte nix Orgamäßiges übernehmen.

Im Herbst gibts das nächste BMA, da erledige ich das vor Ort #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

:q





Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Im Herbst gibts das nächste BMA, da erledige ich das vor Ort #h




... mit Guiding und Besatz nehme ich doch an ...:q:q:q


Allen schöne Pfingsten und Fisch satt !!!

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Wenn ich besetzen soll, müßt Ihr aber ne Tageskarte ziehen


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> :q
> 
> 
> ... mit Guiding und Besatz nehme ich doch an ...:q:q:q
> ...




Naja, Besatz ist wohl doch ein wenig zu viel verlangt.

Meines Erachtens würde es reichen, wenn er 6 Wochen vorher jeden Tag anfüttern ginge, so um 04:00 Uhr und 22:00 Uhr wäre ideal. #6

Schöne Pfingsten allen!


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> niemAls |supergri|supergri|supergri


 klar fangen wir mehr da mehr kleine wie hier |supergri
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> ??? Wo bist Du denn schon wieder unterwegs ??? Du sollst ans Wasser und nicht auffe Reeperbahn
> 
> Haste eigentlich Deine Fliegenbox wiedergefunden?
> 
> ...


 na kleener leider nicht 
binde jetzt selber oder bekomme noch geschenke :qund meine gebundenen fangen fisch :vik:also ist das nicht so schwer :q
lg andre


----------



## gallus (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Wenn ich besetzen soll, müßt Ihr aber ne Tageskarte ziehen



Abgemacht!!
Ich hätte dann gerne die goldene 100Euro-
Tageskarte!!


----------



## gallus (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Wer war denn nu eigentlich ans Wasser gefahren?
Oder geht´s morgen erst los?


----------



## macmarco (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Ich wollte morgen eigtl. los, aber das hat sich nu erledigt nachdem ich heute Handball gespielt hatte  Kurbeln ist nen bissl schlecht zur Zeit 
Naja... Das Wasser läuft ja net wech..


----------



## baydossi (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*

Hi @ all

So mal zum Abschluss von meiner Seite her:

Schade , das aus dem ganzen treffen nichts geworden ist:c
aber Not macht nun mal ebend erfinderisch, oder aus der not kann MANN auch mit FRAU eine Tugend machen|supergri

Hatte mich ja schon im vorfeld bei dem Onkel auf Lolland angemeldet, und wäre dann auch mit Ihm zum Treffen erschienen  haben´so aber mit dem Volker aus Goslar  und ein
befreundetes Paar von Georg und mir aus der alten Heimat unser eigenes BMA treffen veranstaltet, was wirklich SUPER war:vik:Somit hatten die Jungse, die eigendlich auch rüberkommen wollten, den Spass auch noch verpasst:q

in Diesem Sinnne 

:vik:Veilleicht beim nächsten Mal:vik: oder was meinst Du dazu Onkel Georg

MfG 

Willi


----------



## goeddoek (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: BMA-Treffen-Pfingsten!!!*



baydossi schrieb:


> :vik:Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal:vik: oder was meinst Du dazu Onkel Georg
> 
> MfG
> 
> Willi




Alltids, oll Baas, alltids  :m


----------

